# Deep Sea Strangeness



## Brian G Turner (Jul 1, 2003)

Just thought I'd post this - a recent deep sea expedition off the coast of New Zealand, looking to catalogue life there. Apparently, it brought up some quite distinctive fauna  - 

Weird ocean life surprises

Delight in ugly creatures


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 5, 2003)

Speaking of which, a 13-ton grey mass, recently washed up onto a Chilean beach, is being touted either as the remains of a giant octopus or giant squid.  It will definitely be interesting to see what the DNA results are like.

Article with pictures here:

Chilean blob could be octopus


----------

